# Job_Seeker_Visa_basic questions



## Sagar_2529 (Dec 13, 2016)

What is total cost of JOB SEEKER VISA, covering all?
How much fund I have to show to secure this visa?
Does any one aware, what expenses will be der 2 stay in Ger. for 6months/3months


----------



## phani2507 (Oct 21, 2015)

hi sagar,

i am also looking for similer information let me know if you got any thing.

i also asked similer information but no help received as of today 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...ails-needed-job-seeker-visa-s-w-engineer.html


----------

